# Finally got "the" shot



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Bon Bon has the sweetest expression and up until now I have not been able to capture it on camera - here she is  True to her name!


----------



## Angie_U (Jan 13, 2009)

Simply beautiful!!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Awww - how cute!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

What a beauty! Who are Bon Bon's parents?


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

She is out of Hobo and Glitter - here is her k9data link ! 

Pedigree: Can CH. Creeksidefrm's Candy Land


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Perhaps that's why she looks so familiar. There are several Creekside Farm dogs around here.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

That's funny I always thought she had a Hobo face ~ which Creekside Farm dogs are around where you are ? Sheila has bred some great dogs!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

absolutely lovely!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for the  this morning Bon Bon !


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Elle est Tres Bon!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

What a sweetheart, she is gorgeous! Nice catch.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

She is stunning


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Suitable for framing for sure. Great shot.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

peeps said:


> Bon Bon has the sweetest expression and up until now I have not been able to capture it on camera - here she is  True to her name!


She's beautiful! And your Bon Bon and my Max are related!!!!

Pedigree: Delmarva's Eye of the Storm

Here is our common relative! Great-great-grandparent, I think...

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=315


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Simply beautiful.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw what a sweet face


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's beautiful!


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, wow, she's the cutest thing! Truly beautiful!


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

Amazing picture. She's beautiful!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

She's beautiful! Great shot!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone - I love this shot too - I will be printing anf framing it for sure. I love my new camera it is great for taking these kinds of shots and is always nice and clear! I have a Nikon D300 - if anyone is looking at this camera, I highly recommend it! You will love it ...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Sweet she is! What a beauty!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww she has the sweetest face.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

What a lovely girl! That shot could grace a calendar. Nice work!


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

can see the love in her eyes!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Aww glad to read that you will be framing this one... such a pretty girl!!


----------



## Dezpez (Sep 25, 2010)

What a beautiful photo. She is an amazing dog!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

How adorable!! Love it!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

great shot!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Stunning shot... well done!


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

What a beauty!


----------



## gabriola golden (May 5, 2015)

I have a Creekside Farm Golden. he came from Stings like a Bee (Buzz) and Buzz half sister named Desiree. My boy has problems, lots of them. Starting with allergies to a lot of different types of food. He was in conflict with grains when I first got him. Runny stool all the time and very red on the belly. It took about a year to get that changed but then his skin looked almost dark mouldy. He was put on Orijen All Fish, and that seemed to solve the problem, but then a couple of years down the road he began having atropic dermatitis with secondary infections which caused him to scratch by rolling constantly and pulling out his own hair to rawness. He is 7 now and it has been over three years since the skin problems were first seen. He had been on Orijen for about three years. 
He got put on Hills Scientific for several months last year a few months after we moved to Gabriola. It seemed to clear things up, but that is very expensive stuff and I am not positive what organs that stuff effects. I know of dogs that have been on it and they had other problems. 
His hair came back in the last several months really thick and quite nice actually. I put him on Lean Cuts and the Turkey Meal food from Costco, but I augment that with fresh veggies steamed, pureed, as well as cooked chicken and beef every so often. 
Last year I adopted a rescue who is a lot Husky and a little Yellow Lab, possibly, and I started putting Costco Salmon and Sweet potato with the food for both dogs. 
I am going to have to go back to Hills I think. Or try to figure out a raw diet I can stomach as well as they. Because his skin is just now starting to break out again. 
It could be environmental as there has been a lot of pollen but that is over now for Gabriola. 
He also has arthritis in his left Elbow. He is deathly allergic to Medicam, or whatever it is that sounds like that. I put him on Recovery after he recovered from being poisoned by that stuff - he puked blood, crapped blood, peed blood. Had to be on intravenous for 24 hours. The Recovery worked very well for his arthritis. I may put him back on it, as I stopped that when his skin problem was diagnosed. 
I don't believe Goldens should be bred with close relatives, I think this is the problem with my boy. He is such a wonderful guy and is my life. I worry a lot that he is not comfortable.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the information, and yeah I agree a half sister is not a good choice to breed close relatives. Also, I would like to hear if a raw diet helps with your dog's skin problems. Good luck with everything and let us know what happens going forward


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Very Nice!


----------

